# Just drivin down the road minding my own bussiness



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 5, 2017)

Just headed for the store for smokes and beer and I just have to stop for a shot.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 5, 2017)

Then coming back home and I have to turn around and drive into the ditch so I can shoot again   why can't they just leave me alone and let me cruise down the road


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 5, 2017)

i like the fork of the mulies as much as the curl of the whitetails.

nice!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 5, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2017)

Great pics Mike


----------

